

Java 8 and the App Engine - AndrewDucker
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/google-appengine/8y80sEhr7Rc

======
sudhirj
Think this really make sense. Rather than focus on individual runtimes
everybody wins if they just make it managed docker. Run whatever you like.
Like they do now they'll probably commit to super-managed VMs for some
favoured stacks, but anything is possible on managed VMs.

